# Bleigussform selber machen?



## DeMax (11. April 2006)

Da ich im Moment sehr viel Blei verliere wollte ich aus Kostengründen anfangen selber zu gießen, ich weiß aber nicht was ich alos FOrm benutzen soll, natürlich könnte ich mir eine kaufen, aber ich eill einfach gucken ob mir das mit dem Bleigießen liegt und jetzt wollte ich mir eine Form selber bauen, allerdings habe ich nicht die möglichkeit Metall irgendwie zu behandeln oder zu fräsen, gibt es noch alternativen?


----------



## Lachsy (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

schaust du hier
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/dezember05_gussformenbau.htm

mfg Lachsy


----------



## DeMax (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Naja, für den Preis von hitzebeständigem Silikon kann ich mir aber schon zwei Gußformen kaufen!


----------



## oknel (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



			
				DeMax schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, für den Preis von hitzebeständigem Silikon kann ich mir aber schon zwei Gußformen kaufen!



dann machs doch einfach


----------



## DeMax (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Sorry, ja, aber die Antwort hättest du dir echt sparen können #d


----------



## Lachsy (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

dann mach dir ne gipsform, die wird aber nie lange halten

mfg Lachsy


----------



## DeMax (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

was ist mit holz?  kann man sich daraus was anständiges basteln?


----------



## JunkieXL (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

das brennt dir weg! nimm kupferrohre und gieß die aus wirbel mit rein und du hast nen top blei!   
Wofür sollen denn die Bleie sein und welche Gewichte willst du gießen?


----------



## DeMax (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Grundbleie in Gewichten zwischen 40-120 gr.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Hi!

Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr hier: http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/
die Gussform F24 geholt, incl. 100 Wirbel, Päckchen Talkum und Versand so 30EU.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## esox_105 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> das brennt dir weg! nimm kupferrohre und gieß die aus wirbel mit rein und du hast nen top blei!
> Wofür sollen denn die Bleie sein und welche Gewichte willst du gießen?


 

Das Blei bleibt dann aber auch im Kupferrohr.


----------



## JunkieXL (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Ja das bleibt es, solls ja auch  für die gewichte würde es gehen da du ja Kupferrohr schon umsonst bekommen kannst (Schrott) ... musst halt mit den gewichten experimentieren


----------



## Dieter1952 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

JunkieXL
Ja das bleibt es, solls ja auch 
_Genau so:m Bau meine Stabpilker und Gewichte genauso. Kupferrohre mit Blei vollgiesen, danach die passende Länge absägen._


----------



## esox_105 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das bleibt es, solls ja auch  für die gewichte würde es gehen da du ja Kupferrohr schon umsonst bekommen kannst (Schrott) ... musst halt mit den gewichten experimentieren


 

Ich glaube kaum, daß es Kupferrohr, auch als Schrott, bei den derzeitigen Markpreisen für Buntmetalle umsonst gibt.


----------



## Knispel (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr hier: http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/
> die Gussform F24 geholt, incl. 100 Wirbel, Päckchen Talkum und Versand so 30EU.
> ...


 
Sehr interessant und gar nicht so teuer....


----------



## JunkieXL (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

naja ich kenne nen Klemptner, da bekomme ich die gebrauchten umsonst!


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Mit Hartholz soll es aber funzen! #h


----------



## DeMax (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Ja, bin auch schon dabei den Akku Bohrer aufzuladen. Ich denke ich werde in eine 3 cm dicke Dachlatte Löcher mit verschiedenen Durchmessern reinmachen und das ganze Teil auf eine glatte Hartholz Platte legen und so mit Schraubwzingen fixieren das von unten nichts mehr durchlaufen kann. Wenn das Blei dann erkaltet ist löse ich die Schraubzwingen und kann von einer Seite aus drücke, so das das Blei dann auf der anderen Seite der Dachlatte rauskommt!


----------



## Franz_16 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Hartholz soll es aber funzen! #h



Jo haben wir auch schon gemacht, 

70cm langes, 10cm hohes und ein ca. 5cm breites Kirschholzstück vom Schreiner genau mittig durschneiden lassen und dann mit einem konischen Bohrer von oben Löcher in verschiedenen Größen reingebohrt. Anschließend mit einem kleinen 2er Bohrer die Löcher ganz durchgebohrt (um die aus draht gebogenen Ösen einzuschieben).

Damit kann man ca. 5-10 mal gießen... dann ist die Form über den Jordan. 

Man kann übrigens Formen auch aus Kartoffeln machen Gehen halt nur ein oder 2mal .. kosten aber so gut wie nix 

... Wenn man wirklich regelmäßig gießen will führt kein Weg an einer anständigen Silikonform oder eben einer gekauften vorbei. Evtl. hat man auch einen Kumpel der Mechatroniker ist und öfter mal ne ruhige Nachtschicht schiebt


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Hallo Kollegen!

Ich bräuchte so eine Form 

Kann mir damit jemand helfen :q


----------



## gismowolf (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Hi Zanderfänger!
Ich hab für so ähnliche Formen immer eine leere Eischale genommen!Die Eischale
in Sand betten,Haken oder Nirodraht einrichten und mit Blei vollgießen !Das waren aber Bleie zum Naturköderangeln für Norge mit ca.250 bis 400g.


----------



## gismowolf (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Aus Aluabfällen aus dem Altmetallcontainer habe ich mir Gußformen für Sargbleie
und für leichte Oliven und Kugellaufbleie gemacht.
Bilder folgen!


----------



## Willebrord (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube kaum, daß es Kupferrohr, auch als Schrott, bei den derzeitigen Markpreisen für Buntmetalle umsonst gibt.


 
Das folgende ist aber mehr für Norwegenverhältnisse gedacht, bei den kleineren für Süßwaserverhältnisse weiß ich nicht, ob es so dünne Cu- Rohre gibt.
Im Übrigen:
*Nicht verzagen - Klempner fragen. *
Der hat massenweise solche Verschittreste aus Kupferrohren vom Heizungsbau.
Vielleicht wundert er sich, daß jemand Schrott abholen will und ist froh, daß er nichts für das Abholen bezahlen muß.
Vielleicht ist er auch selber Angler....
Vielleicht hat er beim übernächsten mal Interesse an einer Norwegenfahrt...
Vielleicht läßt er sich auch fragen nach Bleiresten...

Und ganz vielleicht leiht er auch so einen kleinen Propangasbrenner zum Einschmelzen aus?
Meiner jedenfalls hat keine Probleme damit.

Rohr am Ende schräggeschnitten wie beim Stabpilker , Loch gebohrt, Sprengring - fertig zum Einsatz.
Gewicht kriegt man durch Probieren oder vorher auswiegen ´raus.
Ich habe mehrere so um die 200 - 300 gr. im Einsatz.
Wenn du willst, auch noch ein bischen selbstleuchtende Farbe aus dem Bastelladen drauf.

Gruß - Willebrord


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

@gismowolf

Danke für den Tipp mit der Eischale aber die Bleigewichte sollen so zwischen 20 und 40 Gramm wiegen


----------



## gismowolf (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Servus Zanderfänger!
Versuche in einer Metallbaufirma oder beim Altmetallhändler ein Stück Vollalu
in einer Dicke von ca.30 mm zu bekommen.Dann schleifst Du einen Metallbohrer in der von Dir gewünschten Form.Mit einem Bohrer,dessen Durchmesser ca.1mm kleiner ist als der kleinste ø Deines Wunschformbleies bohrst Du nun ein Loch,das ebenfalls um ca.1mm weniger tief als das von Dir gewünschte Maß Deiner Form.Der Keilwinkel Deines als Formbohrer geschliffenen Werkzeuges soll eher stumpf(schabend)geschliffen sein,dann 
rattert er nicht beim Bohren.Allerdings mußt Du beim Bohren etwas kräftiger drücken!!Ich hoffe,Du kannst damit etwas anfangen!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

@gismowolf

Danke, damit lässt sich wirklich etwas anfangen aber leider habe ich nicht gerade handwerklich geschickte Hände :q

Geht nicht auch ein Kegelbohrer (konisch) oder so was ;+


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Also ich gieße seid kurzer Zeit auch selber. Bei mir funzt es mit Holz ganz gut. Da nimmst du einen Balken und sägst da mit einer Lochkreissäge einfach Löcher rein. Wenn du die Balken durch hast dann einfach ein Brett drunternageln. Funzt echt super. Die Abstände der Löcher aber nicht zu kurz wählen da die Wände sonst beim rausschlagen des Bleis kaputtbrechen. So ist es mir jedenfalls passiert. Nimm aber auf jeden Fall Harthölzer denn sonst kannste deine Formen nach einmal gießen wegschmeißen.


----------



## silbi (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Ich hab noch ne gussform für Sargblei. aus silikon. Gewichte der Form. 15,25,40,50g. wenn du sie willst. Für 8 Euros kannst du sie haben.


----------



## fiskes (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Habe mir bei marronnier.de "Zellan" besorgt. Kostet zwar 6.- Euro das Kilo, ist aber wesentlich härter als Gips und wird ganz glatt. Und hält vor allen Dingen entsprechende Hitze aus.  Ist hervorragend auch für zweiteilige Formen zu machen. Robert


----------



## Skotti (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

kupferrohr ist die beste wahl preiswert leicht zu händeln auch für nicht so begabte. kann mann vorher etwas platt drücken voll blei gießen und anschließend schön in form biegen. ösendraht sollte durchgehend sein und nicht zu dünn weil er sonst bei bodenkontakt zu schnell verbiegt. habe schweißdraht aus dem baumarkt genommen. bleiähnliche gußmasse bekommt mann umsonst oder sehr preiswert beim reifendienst(auswucht bleie) gießt sich nicht ganz so schön aber kann mann mit leben. ich hab schon bis zu 10 montagen am tag verloren in norwegen und da bleibt nur der eigenbau. wer es künstlerischer mag kann auch aus schieferplatten aus dem baumarkt und einem multitool mit flexiwelle für 20€ eine gießform für schöne pilkis basteln. hat mann im winter  beschäftigung.


----------



## sumo-carp (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

hier is mal meine bleigussform...einfach ein in zwei teile geschnittener stahl mit drei löchern, die ich mit hilfe einer fräse reingemacht hab...is eine langlebige und billige lösung...


----------



## Marlow (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Hartholz soll es aber funzen! #h



Also ich verwende Holz für Tiroler Hölzl, die verjüngte Stelle für den Schlauch habe ich mit einer aufgesägten Lagerschale realisiert.
Ich gieße 10 Gewichte mit einem Durchgang, die Form ist für ca. 1o Durchgänge Gewichtsstabil, dann Gieße ich 110gramm |rolleyes 
klappt hervoragend.


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

@sumo-carp

Tolle Form - wie schwer ist so ein Blei? #h


----------



## s3mm3l (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Ich hab mir Formen aus Glasfaserspachtelmasse aus dem Autozubehör gemacht.
Das langt für den Gelegenheitsgiesser.


----------



## shittakind (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Wie wärs mal mit weniger Blei versenken? Schonmal über ökologisch unbedenkliche alternativen nachgedacht?

Und immer daran denken, schön Lüften beim gießen !


----------



## sumo-carp (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

puh...ich denk so um die 70gr...is aber kein problem...du kannst dir ja dein wunschgewicht berechnen volumen x dichte...einfach die dichte von blei raussuchen...volumen von der form is eifnach (0,5 x  durchmesser der fräse)² x (22/7) x bohrtiefe...

ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Graass (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

hallo

ich kann cnc geteert formen fräsen aus alu wen ihr mir mal kleine zeichnungen postet kann ich das malausprobiren!!

cu graass


----------



## DeMax (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Wie teuer ist eine Fräse, oder kann man scih auch einfach einen Aufsatz für Bohrmaschine Akkubohrer im Baumarkt kaufen oder ausleihen? Habe es vorhin mit Holz versucht, bringt aber auch nicht gerade so den Erfolg, habe aber auch keine Fräse da, weder für Metall noch für Holz, sind die Dinger teuer?


----------



## schwedenklausi (11. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Wie wärs mal mit weniger Blei versenken? Schonmal über ökologisch unbedenkliche alternativen nachgedacht?


Mach doch mal einen anderen Vorschlag. Was nimmst Du an Stelle für Blei ?
schwedenklausi


----------



## gismowolf (12. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Zinn und Zinnlegierungen kann man genausogut schmelzen und in die selben Formen gießen wie Blei!Das spez.Gewicht ist mit 7,3 um ca.30% geringer wie Blei.


----------



## Skotti (12. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Zinn und Zinnlegierungen kann man genausogut schmelzen und in die selben Formen gießen wie Blei!Das spez.Gewicht ist mit 7,3 um ca.30% geringer wie Blei.


deswegen nehmen wir ja auswuchtgewichte vom reifendienst. gruß skotti


----------



## DeMax (12. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Ich habe da noch eine frage, gibt es Metall-Fräs aufsätze für Bohrmaschinen?


----------



## ostfriesengerd (12. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Habe für die Tiefe ein einfaches variables Stangenblei fabriziert. In einem Stück hartem Holz mit einem Fräsboher ein Loch gebohrt, passendes Kupferrohr aufgesägt (das Blei geht dann besser raus) eine kleine Markierung angebracht, Stange aus Niro mittig reingehalten und gegossen. Wiegen zwischen 135 und 160 g. Kommt ja auch nicht genau drauf an. Oben und unten in die Nirostange ein Loch gebohrt. Unten verriegelt, oben einen Wirbel.Man kann dann nach Tiefe und Strömung das Gewicht verändern. Mal ausprobieren.


----------



## DeMax (12. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Hallo, meint ihr ich finde auf dem Schrottplatz Blei? War heute bei 2 Reifenhändlern und habe nach alten Auswuchtbleien gefragt, der eine meinte er habe welche, könnte sie aber nicht in größeren Mengen rausgeben und der andere hat gesagt er hat keine was glaube allerdings eine lüge war, naja egal, jetzt wollte ich morgen zum Schrottplatz und gucken ob die dort Blei haben, nach was für Teilen, Gegenständen sollte ich am besten suchen?


----------



## sumo-carp (12. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

die fräsen bekommst du als normale aufsätze für die bohrmaschine...ich glaub meine hat um die zehn euro gekostet...


----------



## sumo-carp (12. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



> der andere hat gesagt er hat keine was glaube allerdings eine lüge war


 
des glaub ich schon...die geben nämlich die wuchtbleie oft wieder zurück und verkaufen sie dann...


----------



## DeMax (12. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Naja, dann hätten im Müllcontainer aber keine liegen dürfen oder? Denn dort lagen bestimmt 1-2 kg


----------



## sumo-carp (12. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

war da noch anderer abfall drinnen oder haben die da die wuchtbleie nur gesammelt? ich weiß das von nem bekanntem, der mir mein blei immer besorgt...


----------



## DeMax (12. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Also das war nen großer Container und hinten war noch anderer Abfall und vorne so ein Haufen Wuchtbleie an der Seite!


----------



## shittakind (12. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Anzeigen! Blei muss gesondert entsorgt werden!


----------



## DeMax (12. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Also ich muss ja mal sagen, für nen 20 Jährigen laberst du ziemlich viel Mist#q Anzeigen, wer weiß ob die das Blei nicht noch aussortieren , wie wär es wenn du mir versuchst zu helfen wie die anderen normalen Leute hier!


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



			
				sumo-carp schrieb:
			
		

> puh...ich denk so um die 70gr...is aber kein problem...du kannst dir ja dein wunschgewicht berechnen volumen x dichte...einfach die dichte von blei raussuchen...volumen von der form is eifnach (0,5 x durchmesser der fräse)² x (22/7) x bohrtiefe...
> 
> ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


Goil, vielen Dank #h


----------



## sumo-carp (13. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

was man aber beachten muss ist, dass die richtigen einheiten gewählt werden...

die dichte von blei liegt bei 11,35 g/cm³ => der durchmesser der fräse muss auch in centimeter eingesetzt werden...


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



			
				sumo-carp schrieb:
			
		

> was man aber beachten muss ist, dass die richtigen einheiten gewählt werden...
> 
> die dichte von blei liegt bei 11,35 g/cm³ => der durchmesser der fräse muss auch in centimeter eingesetzt werden...


Servus sumo-carp!

Schau mal bitte Post 20 an - ist es schwer so eine Form zu bauen? #h


----------



## steffen.u (14. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Hallo ...

Gips oder holz ? .. "ist  mit aufwand und kosten verbunden" , kann auch spass machen , eigene formen >>>

für grundbleie habe ich bambus benommen.
längs spalten , draht reinstecken , vollgiessen , fixieren nicht vergessen ( spannzange , klebeband etc.)

holz ,speziell hartholz hält länger als man glaubt , so ein bambusteil sollte mind. 200 güsse hergeben.

nach vielen experimenten habe ich doch eine preiswerte giesform gekauft.

tschüss steffen


----------



## dtnorway (14. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube kaum, daß es Kupferrohr, auch als Schrott, bei den derzeitigen Markpreisen für Buntmetalle umsonst gibt.



Doch gibt es! Musst nur den richtigen Beruf haben.

Gruß dtnorway|wavey:


----------



## sumo-carp (14. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

@zanderfänger? muss dein blei aufs i-tüpchen die form haben? ich würde vorschlagen einfach eine größere fräse zu nehmen und ned zu weit in den stahl reinzubohren...des müsste dann auch wie so ein "abgeschnittener kegel" aussehen. solltest du ned genau wissen wie ich des mein, dann schau eifnach nochmal meine bilder an...die spitze die die bleie haben müsste dir dioch reichen?

für was brauchst du das blei?


----------



## DeMax (14. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

So, habe mir heute 18 Grundbleie in der Größenordnung 70-120 Gramm gegossen, in Teelicht form, da mir die Holzform nach dem 3.Probeguss zu sehr weggebrannt ist. Erhitzt habe ich das Blei für jede einzelne Form aber einzeln auf einer Kelle im Aztekenofen(hoffe das wird so geschrieben) als Ösen habe ich einfach Böfroklammern aufgebogen und reingesetzt, denke das diese Tellerbleie ganz gut liegenbleiben müssten!


----------



## ostfriesengerd (15. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Für Ösen, Abstandshalter und für alles mögliche habe ich mir hier von einem Industriebedarfsladen Niro-Schweißstangen 1 m lang, in verschiedenen Stärken von 1 - 2,5 mm (5 Stück für 1 Euro) geholt. Billiger geht es glaube ich nicht. Frohe Ostern


----------



## sumo-carp (15. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

noch billiger ist kupferdraht aus alten elektrotackern...0.00000€....;-)


----------



## Oberharzer (19. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Hallo Leute!
Sagt mal, es gibt doch auch bleifreie Angelbleie. Gibts das Zeug evtl auch zum selbergießen?


----------



## brando (23. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

genau ...SNX14... würde mich auch interessieren ob man das irgendwo zum gießen bekommen kann bzw ob das überhaupt möglich ist mit so einem kleinen Feuerchen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

@sumo-carp

Brauche das Blei fürs fischen mit Frolic etc. in verkrauteten/verschlammten Seen


----------



## MiamiJoe (23. April 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

das fräsen mit einer normalen standbohrmaschine sollte man lassen,für die seitliche belastung ist die maschine nicht ausgelegt.ausserdem brauchst du dann noch einen kreuztisch,welcher auch nicht billig ist.für das geld kann man die formen kaufen.

was billig schnell und gut ist sind für deine gewichtsklassen aludeckel von mineralwasser schnaps usw...

ein voller mineralwasserdeckel hat ca 90 gramm,musst diese ja nicht voll machen.ein kleiner schnapsdeckel voll bringt 20gr.ein teelicht voll 200 oder 250gr.

du nimmst solch einen alu deckel,erhizt diese damit die dichtung verbrent bzw anbrennt und du diese entfernen kannst.dann drückst du einen nagel durch und giest das blei ein.nach erkalten nimmst du eine kombizange und ziehst mit dieser den nagel raus,mit einer schere wird der deckel angeschnitten und das alu mit der kombizange entfernt.

geht eigentlich recht schnell,solche deckel sind meistens immer vorhanden.und kosted nix.


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

www.bleigussformen.de

Gründe:
1) breite Auswahl - ich habe bei der Sortimentszusammenstellung des Ladens beratenderweise geholfen und inzwischen gibt es super Auswahl dort. Leider hat der Inhaber noch nicht alle Vorschläge umgesetzt - deswegen ist die Auswahl dort nur gut, aber nicht sehr gut.

2) Anfangs waren die Aufnahmen für die Wirbel recht grob. Dadurch ist manchmal viel Blei um die Wirbel herumgefossen, was aufwändig mit nem Cuttermesser wieder herausgepult werden musste. Die Formen wurden in diesem Punkt vor einiger Zeit verbessert. Erfahrungen mit dieser 2.Gerneration der Formen habe ich aber noch nicht - ich benutze nach wie vor die alten.

3.) Es gibt jede Menge Zubehör, wie z.B. Wirbel oder Talkumpulver für ein optimales Bleizerfliessen in der Form. Das Zeug hilft wirklich.

4) Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt. Wenn man die Formen mit Freunden gemeinsam nutzt und sich die Kosten teilt, hat man immer billig top Bleie.

Nachteil: 

a) Beim Giessen kleinerer Bleie sollte man die Form vorher erhitzen, z.B.   mit ner Gasflamme. Dann zerfliesst das Blei besser bis in alle Ecken und erstarrt nicht so schnell während des Gussvorgangs.

b) Die Abluftkanäle halte ich teilweise für etwas zu unterdimensioniert. Weil das Blei beim giessen in eine nicht allzuheisse Aluform schnell erstarrt, will ich das Blei immer so schnell wie möglich da hineinbekommen. D.h., auch die Luft muss so schnell wie es geht abfliessen. Mit einem Dremel sind die Luftkanäle aber ruck zuck vergrössert.

Fazit: wer einfach nur was Schweres braucht, nehme die Kupfer-Rohr-Methode, wer mehr will nehme diese Bleigussformen. 

Ich habe inzwischen über hundert Kilo fertige Bleie und Pilker im Keller zu liegen und werde wohl die nächsten 20 Jahre nichts mehr giessen müssen :q 

Tipp für Autoreifenbleiverwender: Sucht im Branchenbuch alle Reifendienstler in der Nähe. Besorgt einen stabilen grossen Eimer, und regelt mit den Mitarbeitern dort, dass sie Blei sammeln. Telefonnummer unbedingt gut lesbar und nicht verwischbar am Eimer anbringen. Ist der Eimer voll, kriege ich nen Anruf.  Ich zahle pro Eimer 10 Euro in deren Kaffekasse. So hat jeder was davon und die Zusammenarbeit klappt gut. Ich habe auch öfter gesagt bekommen "Wir haben schon Abnehmer für Blei", aber eine Spende von 10 Euro pro Eimer macht dann doch einiges möglich.

|director:  Denkt bitte daran: Blei nur an sehr gut belüfteten Plätzen zu giessen! Die Lunge absorbiert sonst Bleidämpfe sehr schnell! Der Körper kann kein Blei ausscheiden oder abbauen - es reichert sich im Körper an und bewirkt z.B. Schäden im Hirn. #q Denkt auch an die Umwelt und legt eine beim Arbeiten im Freien eine grossräumige Unterlage am Ort des Werkelns aus - Bleispritzer und Tropfen gehen immer daneben -  und das Zeug darf nicht in die Erde gelangen.

Viel Spass beim Geld sparen!!!

Euer Stefan#h


----------



## oknel (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



			
				stefanhoffmann7 schrieb:
			
		

> www.bleigussformen.de
> 
> Gründe:
> 1) breite Auswahl - ich habe bei der Sortimentszusammenstellung des Ladens beratenderweise geholfen und inzwischen gibt es super Auswahl dort. Leider hat der Inhaber noch nicht alle Vorschläge umgesetzt - deswegen ist die ..............
> ...




sag ich doch: form kaufen und ruhe is #6


----------



## laverda (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Hi Leute, geht es wirklich um Blei oder um Beschwerung für Köder, die dann mehr oder weniger weit in den See, Fluss, Weiher etc geworfen werden müssen? 

Wenn man nicht unbedingt geringstes Volumen bei größtem Gewicht braucht (handelsübliches Blei ca 9 gr pro cm³), dann tuts auch BETON (2,7 g pro cm³)!!!! Eine Tüte Fertigmörtel aus dem Baumarkt kostet eigentlich gar nix, keine Probleme mit Hitze und Gesundheutsgefährdung und Formen kann man herstellen aus Papier, Alufolie oder sonstwas; Sand aus dem nächsten Sandkasten kostet auch nix. Einfach noch nen Wirbel reinhängen, trocknen lassen und fertig ist die Schose. 
Nochmals: Zunächst nur als reine Beschwerung ("Grundblei" im leicht strömenden oder stehenden Wasser) zu gebrauchen aber ich kaufe mittlerweile kaum noch Blei. Wer es gerne schwerer mag, kann ja Bleikrümel mit eingießen!!!!


----------



## DeMax (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Habe mittlerweile ca. 4 Kiloblei in Teelichter gegossen, war jetzt alles dabei von 20gr.-130gr., selbst Futterkörbe habe ich gebastelt, nötige Bleimenge ins Teelicht, Futterkorb rein, schon hatte man nen Futterkorb mit Blei dran, alles relativ easy nur der Reifenhändler meint das es bald kein Blei mehr bei ihm gibt, weil da demnächst kein Blei mehr gebraucht wird bei auswuchtbleien oder irgendwie sowas!


----------



## Dummfisch (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Hallo,
das Thema ist ja schon alt, aber ich gebe trotzdem noch meinen Senf dazu. Ich wundere mich, dass nicht ein Hinweis auf Formsand kam. Damit kann man schnell viele Bleie, Zinne u.ä. gießen. Man drück einfach einen zylindrischen oder konischen Körper in gewünschter Tiefen in den Sand, gießt das Blei rein-fertig. Formsand neu angedrückt, weiter wie oben beschrieben.
Der Formsand lässt sich tausendfach wiederverwenden. Formsand bekommt man in Bastelläden oder in Gießereien.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Irish-Fisher (8. August 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Naja erklär mir mal wie du da n Birnenblei machen willst???


----------



## Dummfisch (8. August 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Hallo Irish-Fisher,
Birnenblei ist nicht zylindrisch oder konisch. Wenn du es unten rund haben willst, musst du wohl zur Feile greifen...Mit einer groben Raspel ist aber auch das bei Blei möglich.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Irish-Fisher (9. August 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Ok ich ergebe mich!!!! Aber mit enr Aluform geht es schneller, doer liege ich da falsch?#c


----------



## Dummfisch (9. August 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



Irish-Fisher schrieb:


> Ok ich ergebe mich!!!! Aber mit enr Aluform geht es schneller, doer liege ich da falsch?#c



Ohne Frage, habe selbst Alu-Formen.
Zu meiner Gießer-Karriere:
- Begonnen hat es mit dem Ausgießen von Teelichthüllen
- Benutzung von Formsand, gesehen in "Zugeschaut-Mitgebaut" im ZDF
- Ausmeißeln von Backsteien und ausgießen der Höhlung
- Anfertigen von Gips-Formen
- Anfertigen von Silikonformen
-  Kaufen von Alu-Formen in Irland, denn damals waren die da am billigsten |bla:
Gießen, Gießen, Gießen
Ob ich in meinem Leben noch einmal gießen muss, weiß ich nicht. Meine Vorräte reichen für viele Jahre.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Irish-Fisher (10. August 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Was für Formen haste da gekauft? Wo bekommt man die dort??? gehe in einer Woche nach Irland. Was hast du alles gegossen, nur Bleie oder auch Pilker? Möchte nämlich Pilker gießen und dann bemalen.

Greez Irish-Fisher


----------



## holle (10. August 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

hier mal 2 links für blei und v2a-draht #6


----------



## mata (10. August 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

@Irish Fisher

So wie ich Deine Bedürfnisse sehe, solltest Du vielleicht erst einmal ausprobieren, ob Dir das Bleigiessen auch liegt. Für den Anfang günstig geht es mit sicher mit Gips aus dem Baumarkt. Damit kannst Du beides giessen, Birnenblei und auch Pilker (mache ich z. B. selbst so). Gegenüber den gekauften sehr guten Formen hast Du dabei aber auch die Möglichkeit "Deinen Liebling" abzukupfern.

Für mich eine recht günstige Methode und die Ergebnisse sind nicht weniger fängig.

Gruß
MaTa


----------



## Irish-Fisher (10. August 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Vielen Dank Holle, habe mitlerweile gemerkt, dass man sich die einzelnen Materialien aus verschiedenen Quellen besorgen sollte weil es nirgends einen SHop gibt wo alles günstig ist.


----------



## Irish-Fisher (10. August 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Was ich mir überlegt habe. Wenn man einen Pilker nimmt, den in Knete steckt. Die Knete nimmt und mit einer 5-Achsen-CNC-Maschine vermisst kann man ganz einfach ne Form selbst Fräsen.

Nur der Kostenpunkt is bisschen hoch! #q


----------



## mata (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Mensch, mach's Dir doch einfach. Geh in den Baumarkt und hol dir schnellhärtenden Gips und VA Draht.

Dann zuhause bei einer Milchtüte (Tetrapack) die Seite aufschneiden. Halb mit Gips ausgiessen, kurz warten damit der Gips anzieht, gebutterten Pilker halb reindrücken und an den Ecken Löcher machen (damit später die beiden hälften sauber aufeinander liegen), warten bis getrocknet, die Oberfläche des Gipses mit Butter einstreichen, Rest ausgiessen. Nachdem alles gut getrocknet ist den Tetrapak zerschneiden und den Gipsblock herausnehmen. Dann am Rand die beiden Hälften vorsichtig trennen und den Pilker herausnehmen. 

Nun hast du die eigentliche Form. Jetzt noch den Bleizulauf und ein Luftloch mit dem Messer o. ä. in die Form kratzen.

Nach dem Giessen musst du nur kurz den Rohling entgraten. Sollte aber kein Problem sein.#h 

Gruß
MaTa


----------



## Dummfisch (11. August 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



Irish-Fisher schrieb:


> Was für Formen haste da gekauft? Wo bekommt man die dort??? gehe in einer Woche nach Irland. Was hast du alles gegossen, nur Bleie oder auch Pilker? Möchte nämlich Pilker gießen und dann bemalen.
> 
> Greez Irish-Fisher



Hallo Irish-Fisher,
ich war damals in Galway. In einem Fish and Tackle Shop, der auch Jagdzubehör hatte, habe ich die Formen gekauft.
"Lead-Moulds" heißen die da. Ich habe zwei Formen gekauft, eine mit Weitwurfbleien (3oder4 Größen in einer Form), eine andere mit Senkbleien. Kosteten umgerechnet ca. 20,00 DM das Stück.
Schwere Pilker habe ich meist mit Gips-Formen (wie oben beschrieben) gemacht, weil mit Silikon für die großen Formen zu teuer war. Die Formen haben immer so 20-30 Güsse vertragen, bevor sie Risse bekamen. Feinere Pilker oder Blinke haben ich, wegen der besser rauskommenden Detail, in HB-Silikon gemacht. Als Draht habe ich meist Messing oder VA aus dem Modellbau genommen, je nach größe 1-2 mm stark.
Alu-Formen bekommst du aber mittlerweile auch gut in Deutschland (siehe oben). Gips ist natürlich billiger als Alu, wenn du deine Zeit nicht rechnest, sonst kommt das aufs Gleiche raus.
Den Fischen ist egal, worin die Pilker gegossen wurden, bei Gips musst du mehr nacharbeiten. Bei allen Formen habe ich Talcum-Puder verwendet, damit das Blei besser in die Form läuft (nicht einatmen, ist schädlich).
Viel Spaß und grüße mir Irland
Bernd


----------



## Irish-Fisher (15. August 2006)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Alles kalr werde die AUgen offen halten wenn ich durch diverse Läden in Irland gehe! Danke!!!#6


----------



## esox hunter 123 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

hallo Jungs für so 40-100gr Grundblei ähnlich wie Birnenblei hab ich mir aus alu selber eine gebaut gar nix dabei
bei einem schrotter der auch vollalu material hat 2 blöcke 2cm stark 15cm lang und 5cm hoch so die 2 teile im schraubstock einspannen und genau in der mitte beim schnitt löcher bohren je nach gewicht verschiedenen bohrer dann hinten mit einem kleinen bohrer 3er oder so kleine wirbel löcher bohren auf der stirnseite ein schanier rauf wirbel rein zuklappen einspannen blei heiss und loss gehts


----------



## Fishaholic (11. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Hat hier jemand zugriff auf eine CNC Maschine ?


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



mata schrieb:


> Mensch, mach's Dir doch einfach. Geh in den Baumarkt und hol dir schnellhärtenden Gips und VA Draht.
> 
> Dann zuhause bei einer Milchtüte (Tetrapack) die Seite aufschneiden. Halb mit Gips ausgiessen, kurz warten damit der Gips anzieht, gebutterten Pilker halb reindrücken und an den Ecken Löcher machen (damit später die beiden hälften sauber aufeinander liegen), warten bis getrocknet, die Oberfläche des Gipses mit Butter einstreichen, Rest ausgiessen. Nachdem alles gut getrocknet ist den Tetrapak zerschneiden und den Gipsblock herausnehmen. Dann am Rand die beiden Hälften vorsichtig trennen und den Pilker herausnehmen.
> 
> ...


 

wie meinst du das mit dem luftloch ich mache doch ein zulauf für das blei und wenn ich denn noch ein zulauf mache wegen luft denn kommt doch da das blei raus oder???


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

@ Zanderlui
Hast Du mal auf Datum geguckt?:q
Ich glaube den gibt es hier gar nicht mehr...|rolleyes


----------



## Franky (12. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



			
				Lui schrieb:
			
		

> wie meinst du das mit dem luftloch ich mache doch ein zulauf für das blei und wenn ich denn noch ein zulauf mache wegen luft denn kommt doch da das blei raus oder???


Auch wenn das schon etwas länger her ist, die Frage soll beantwortet werden... 
Neben den "Einfülltrichter" muss (!!) in gleicher Richtung ein kleiner Entlüftungskanal (2 mm max.), damit die Form vollständig ausgegossen werden kann und sich kein Luftpolster bildet.


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

alles klar....
ja habe das datum gesehen und gedacht das können auch andere beantworten wie man sieht!!!!:vik:

wollte das nur mal wissen weil ich auch mir selber formen bauen will!!!


----------



## Franky (12. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Ich hab da noch mal eine kleine Skizze angebaumselt...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> das können auch andere beantworten wie man sieht!!!!
> !!!


 
Ok, hast ja Recht|supergri#h


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

alles klar....
nun kann das ja denn losgehen mit den formenbau!!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Aber wo wir grade beim Thema sind...:q
Kann mir jemand günstg Blei besorgen?
So 100 kg für den Anfang...|rolleyes


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

reifenhändler am besten....
dachdecker betriebe die haben viel reste da habe ich mein blei her schon gut wenn man 2dachdecker in der familie hat!!!
was hast denn mit 100kg vor???


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> reifenhändler am besten....
> dachdecker betriebe die haben viel reste da habe ich mein blei her schon gut wenn man 2dachdecker in der familie hat!!!
> was hast denn mit 100kg vor???


 
Reifen händer haben meistens nur noch die neuen Zinkgewichte.
Und Dachdecker haben meistens Rahmenverträge mit Schrotthändlern.
100 kg sind nur fürs erste, ....
so ca 80 kg habe ich ja noch, aber die sind bald alle


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

was macht man mit soviel blei??ßoder gießt du die jigköpfe aus deinem shop selber denn verstehe ich die menge#c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> was macht man mit soviel blei??ßoder gießt du die jigköpfe aus deinem shop selber denn verstehe ich die menge#c


 Ja natürlich, sonst könnte ich nicht annähernd so günstige Preise machen.
Die Ek Preise von meinen Grosshändlern sind schon höher, wie meine Vk Preise.


----------



## Fishaholic (12. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigussform selber machen?*

Mit Gipsformen habe ich auch schon einige Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings taugen sie nicht vielmehr als für ein paar Prototypen, weil es durch die entstehenden Spannungen durch die Temperaturschwankungen und das Einspannen gerne und leicht Risse entstehen.
Beim letztjährigen bay. Pilkergießen, hatte einer die Ideale Form selbst gebaut (meiner Meinung nach) 

Aus nem Alublock die Grundform und die innere Schicht aus Temperaturbest. Silikon. 
>> die Temperatur konnte durch das Alu noch relativ schnell abgeführt werden und das Herstellen eines Negativs aus dem Silikon ist relativ einfach!
                                                     >>>einfach genial<<<
Muss man nur noch günstig an das Silikon kommen und die Möglichkeit haben sich die Grundform aus Alu zu besorgen, oder anzufertigen.
Auf jeden Fall sind mit solch einer Form unzählige Güsse möglich (wenn man aufpasst, dass das Silikon nicht ständig überhitzt.

Wer weiß, wo man Antimon oder auch Stibium genannt herbekommt (auch in Bindungen)? Ich brauche es um Blei zu härten, damit gerade bei Pilker und Co sich der Köder nicht so schnell verformt.


----------

